# Help needed -PE License application -reference form for CA



## lost4ever P.E. (Feb 17, 2021)

What should my exemption references fill in the blank after "I am legally exempt from licensure because" ......... ? 
Does anyone else have any advice on how to help reference fill out the form when they are likely not familiar with the terminology in the form.

Thanks


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Feb 18, 2021)

@CAPLS


----------



## CAPLS (Feb 18, 2021)

I got the following from Contact Information - Board for Professional Engineers, Land Surveyors, and Geologists

Since this is related to an application for license as a civil engineer, I would recommend that your reference email Ms. King (below) with the question(s). She'd be happy to help.

*Licensed Professionals on* *Staff*
For questions about the laws and regulations, see the information above.
Mike Donelson, P.E. (Electrical Engineer) - (916) 999-3636 or [email protected]
Natalie King, P.E. (Civil Engineer) - (916) 999-3637 or [email protected]
Laurie Racca, PG (Geologist) - (916) 999-3638 [email protected]
Dallas Sweeney, P.L.S. (Land Surveyor) - (916) 999-3639 or [email protected]


----------



## lost4ever P.E. (Feb 18, 2021)

CAPLS said:


> I got the following from Contact Information - Board for Professional Engineers, Land Surveyors, and Geologists
> 
> Since this is related to an application for license as a civil engineer, I would recommend that your reference email Ms. King (below) with the question(s). She'd be happy to help.
> 
> ...


Thanks for help. I will contact.


----------

